# GIF MMS support for AOSP based roms?



## Jconner05 (Sep 6, 2011)

I know stock Android doesn't support MMS GIF sending, but does anyone happen to know an AOSP based ROM (VZW Note 2) that supports it? Or maybe a workaround that allows the sending and receiving of GIFs through MMS?

Thanks!


----------

